# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  On Pushkin Street

## Grogs

This is off the Pimsleur Level I CD's.  Оля tells me this should be 'на Пушкинской улице,' but no matter how many times I listen, I hear an 'е' on the ending.  Am I hearing it wrong or is it being mispronounced?  I also included 'on Tver' street' in the recording.  I can clearly hear the 'ой' there, perhaps because of the stress. 
Thanks, 
Grogs

----------


## Оля

Grogs, he really says Пушкинской. It's just reduction, because this syllable is unstressed.

----------


## chaika

Vowel reduction. The vowel is like the vowel in English sofa. an uh-sound, followed by the sound for й which is like a y, sounding like nap

----------


## Grogs

Срасибо Оля и chaika. 
I could have spent a month looking at 'Пушкинской' with the list of pronounciation rules in front of me and I probably still wouldn't have pronounced it right.  That seems to be the strength of the Pimsleur CD's to me.  I can just shut off the analytical part of my brain and memorize how to pronounce things.  Then, later, once I've figured out how those words are spelled, it helps me figure out how to pronounce similar words.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, Оля и chaika

 "Срасибо" sounds rather indecently in Russian.

----------


## Grogs

> Originally Posted by Grogs  Спасибо, Оля и chaika   "Срасибо" sounds rather indecent_ in Russian. - You want to use the adjective form 'indecent' here.

   ::  I don't think I even want to know.  My Russian book says it takes the longest to learn letters like 'ж' and 'ц,' but it's the letters like 'р' and 'н' that kill me.  I wonder if I'll start writing english words wrong once I get them ingrained.

----------


## Оля

> I don't think I even want to know.

 Sorry, I didn't understand it. What don't you want to know? That "сра" sounds indecent? Or that "р" is not "п"? Maybe it's because my English is too bad, but, sorry, I didn't understand you.

----------


## Grogs

> Originally Posted by Grogs   I don't think I even want to know.   Sorry, I didn't understand it. What don't you want to know? That "сра" sounds indecent? Or that "р" is not "п"? Maybe it's because my English is too bad, but, sorry, I didn't understand you.

 I don't think I even want to know (what срасибо means because it's probably bad.)  In other words, it's probably better I don't know what the word means and just remember not to write it again.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by Grogs  Спасибо, Оля и chaika   "Срасибо" sounds rather indecent_ in Russian.

----------

